# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Create a City Map based on your Home Town

## Jerron

Take a map of your home town and transfer it (or parts of it) into a fantasy/sci-fi/whatever setting. Think about some relevant or prominent features and try to figure out what those things would be in an other world or time.

Does this sound like fun to you?  :Wink:

----------


## Rubikia

This sounds interesting ! 
I know this might seem weird, but in my dreams, my hometown appears quite a lot (some how in a consistant fashion) but is reasonably different from how it is in real life. I've always intended to actaully make a map of it just to make a record of how it looks, maybe some kind of alt-world type thing  :Very Happy:

----------


## Voolf

Yes!
I am thinking about it from time to time. I definately want to map my hometown or at least part of it. I will do it someday, even it it is not a challange  :Smile:

----------


## RenflowerGrapx

I live in a rural area at the feet of famous hills of the region. it is a place for wine and small rivers. I don't like draw hills, it might be an excuse to apply  :Razz:

----------


## aeshnidae

I was literally coming to this forum to suggest a home town (interpreted however you want) map!  :Laughing:

----------


## Jerron

> I was literally coming to this forum to suggest a home town (interpreted however you want) map!


Well... two simple minds make one genious thought.  :Wink:

----------


## Adfor

I had a suggestion just the other day about doing just this idea for my home town, since it was voted number 1 cutest town in America at one point (no joke). Prints of it could easily sell at the festival they throw every year in October. I may just have to do this!

----------


## Tiana

> This sounds interesting ! 
> I know this might seem weird, but in my dreams, my hometown appears quite a lot (some how in a consistant fashion) but is reasonably different from how it is in real life. I've always intended to actaully make a map of it just to make a record of how it looks, maybe some kind of alt-world type thing


Ditto, though I haven't thought of mapping it, I just bemuse myself with the notion that I exist concurrently in an alternative Winnipeg, or that I'm remembering a past life home city and just assigning it to Winnipeg because I live here now. I might participate in this challenge, though I've already got a fantasy version of a section of Winnipeg in my portfolio.

----------

